# What to do about choking sensation in my sleep



## ocdibs (May 31, 2013)

I woke up two nights ago having a sensation of choking. I thought I was having an allergic reaction to mixing Tylenol and Omeprazole and antidepressants. I went to the ER and the doctor said that the acid was splashing into my throat and that was causing some valve to close and that was what I was experiencing. The doctor reassured me that I would wake up and wouldn't choke to death in my sleep from this. I tried to sleep normally last night (I have raised the head of my bed about 12 inches) but I kept waking up because I felt this sensation that I was stopping breathing. It's hard to explain, it's not choking, it's like missing your breaths. Has anyone else experienced this? Have you found anything to help? I can handle the acid taste in my mouth, not eating things I like, but I can not handle this sleep deprivation and insanity. Thank you for any help


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It may be worth talking to your doctor about a sleep study to rule out sleep apnea as that can cause you to stop breathing during sleep.


----------

